# Walmart Lancaster No Longer Selling Guns



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Stopped in the local Walmart yesterday to check on gun / ammo availability. 
Was informed “Walmart Lancaster Will no longer be selling guns “. When I asked what prompted that decision I was told it was a “financial “ decision. 
Google lists Walmart as the largest seller of guns in America. 
Has anyone else had a similar experience at their local Walmart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

From other posts in the past many of the Walmart’s pulled their guns.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Walmart in Athens mine as well get rid of there guns. They had maybe 12-15 long guns and one box of 12 gauge ammo. It’s pretty bad when you have a worse selection than Dunham’s. With all the gouging going on Dunham’s regular prices don’t seam so bad.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...found this out last month when I stopped in there.
Didn't know about the Athens store though.
Manager at Lancaster store said Logan/Hocking Co store will continue to carry them.
However...don't think any Walmarts will be carrying handguns, handgun ammo, short bbl'ed rifles, 223 or 7.62 ammo.
Just carrying stuff predominantly legal for hunting in Ohio.
We'll see...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Alliance store still carries them not a good selection but have a few now the Canton store on RT 62 has ammo but No guns


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought some 12 gauge bulk birdshot at mine yesterday. $21 for 100. In Eastlake east of CLE they had some .22 and a few other rounds in the case. As a walked around the store I did hear 5 different times manager to the ammo case with keys please over the PA system


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You just never know, hard for me to go by without seeing what might be there .... last I found a box of #3 buck in 20 guage.... seen a case of 410 , 2-1/2in but #9 so didn't interests me .... not really in need of anything , but like the # 3 buck ..... I was


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Again stopped by the local Walmart checking for ammo. Nothing on the shelves. 
I asked the salesperson when they might receive another shipment. He stated he was unsure, however he did say as soon as the ammo arrived it was “immediately” sold. 
I found this to be a bit odd. It almost seems as if some people are aware of ammo deliveries before the general public. Thereby allowing them to “immediately “ purchase it. 
............Of course it could be I’m given to more conspiracy theories as I grow older 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Parris Island said:


> Again stopped by the local Walmart checking for ammo. Nothing on the shelves.
> I asked the salesperson when they might receive another shipment. He stated he was unsure, however he did say as soon as the ammo arrived it was “immediately” sold.
> I found this to be a bit odd. It almost seems as if some people are aware of ammo deliveries before the general public. Thereby allowing them to “immediately “ purchase it.
> ............Of course it could be I’m given to more conspiracy theories as I grow older
> ...


I work at a wal-mart competitor. It's more likely that either employees are buying it as soon as it hits the shelves, or other people are just lucky enough to be there when it's being stocked. 

Where I work, we're not allowed to hold anything for anyone or ourselves, but there's nothing preventing us from clicking out for lunch and buying stuff out when we see it, and we can see an estimate of when specific items may be arriving and can jump on things if we're keeping an eye out. 

Ammo is trickling in though. We rarely get it at my store, and it's usually just shot and sometimes .22.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Once people know the delivery patterns of the store there will be a line waiting as soon as the store opens. The ammo will be gone in 5 minutes. Unfortunately most of it probably goes to people flipping it making the problem worse.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just did a loop around columbus..... nothing ammo wise checked 8 stores.... im done lookiing (making special trip)..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Walmart ammo grabbers learned a valuable tool to use during the 22 ammo shortage.
The tool is Walmarts shopping site.
Go to Walmarts site and type in your store...you can also type in various stores as well...which is what the ammo grabbers do. 
Them type in various ammo you are searching for.
When screen comes up 'out of stock'...should be a place on there you can click about notifying you when your saved Walmarts get it in. Then set your media device alarm to alert you.
Here's the part the grabbers have learned.
When stock comes in by the truck...as its unloaded from the truck...there's a person with a scanner scanning all items. When that person scans an item, it automatically updates store inventory and the website. Often that unloaded stock doesn't get put out on shelves immediately. It may not get put out even until next workers shift or the next day. 
But when the ammo grabbers get their alerts that the ammo is in stock...even though the ammo isn't out on the shelves yet, they go immediately to their stores, ask for their desired ammo, show the Walmart associate their phone saying they just got the alert saying ammo was in and ask associate to check in back. If associate says they are too busy to check in the back, the ammo grabber asks to speak to a manager and that associate will usually change their mind and go get the ammo from the back.
The secret for the ammo grabber is that no matter what time he/she gets that alert that the inventory has changed...he actually wants to get to the store ASAP before ammo is put out.
While this may seem like a lot of hoopla for these ammo grabbers to go through...when you consider Walmart never jacked ammo prices up...and there was no limit on purchase...guys were going in and buying whole skids off the dock at Walmart price and tripling their $ on the net. Heck...it was even so lucrative that there were a couple gun stores doing the above and doubling their $ at their gun store.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Fastwater for the detailed information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Parris Island said:


> Again stopped by the local Walmart checking for ammo. Nothing on the shelves.
> I asked the salesperson when they might receive another shipment. He stated he was unsure, however he did say as soon as the ammo arrived it was “immediately” sold.
> I found this to be a bit odd. It almost seems as if some people are aware of ammo deliveries before the general public. Thereby allowing them to “immediately “ purchase it.
> ............Of course it could be I’m given to more conspiracy theories as I grow older
> ...


I was told by a employee in Alliance a couple guys found out when ammo would be arriving and stocked and they buy it as it goes in


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Better yet... the guy that works the dock calls his buddy and he's there just after it gets checked in. Then his buddy buys it all for $9.99 then brings it to this site to sell for $25.00 just like the primers for $10.00 a hundred... gimmie a break.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Better yet... the guy that works the dock calls his buddy and he's there just after it gets checked in. Then his buddy buys it all for $9.99 then brings it to this site to sell for $25.00 just like the primers for $10.00 a hundred... gimmie a break.


This would not surprise me. I remember when flat screen TVs were hot when I was stuck living in Toledo. As soon as people would buy them their houses we’re getting broken into. Come to find that the employees at best buy were telling their thug friends where the greatest flat screen was delivered to. Same goes for prescription drugs. If you have a script always make sure at the pick up window to make it a point to read the employees name tag and keep saying their name for everything. It is a messed up world we live in.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

When Walmart started selling guns we had 3 locally owned gun stores here in Lancaster. Unable to compete with Walmart’s prices they have all went out of business. We are left with a couple of pawn shops and a lawnmower shop that sells guns on the side. 
I suspect similar scenarios have played out all across Ohio, maybe the country. 
I’m not sure where all of this is going but I think the world is changing for gun owners. Most non gun owners are not even aware this is happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Parris Island said:


> When Walmart started selling guns we had 3 locally owned gun stores here in Lancaster. Unable to compete with Walmart’s prices they have all went out of business. We are left with a couple of pawn shops and a lawnmower shop that sells guns on the side.
> I suspect similar scenarios have played out all across Ohio, maybe the country.
> I’m not sure where all of this is going but I think the world is changing for gun owners. Most non gun owners are not even aware this is happening.
> 
> ...


The very reason we need to support our local gun stores as much as we can even if it costs a few $'s more.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Parris Island said:


> When Walmart started selling guns we had 3 locally owned gun stores here in Lancaster. Unable to compete with Walmart’s prices they have all went out of business. We are left with a couple of pawn shops and a lawnmower shop that sells guns on the side.
> I suspect similar scenarios have played out all across Ohio, maybe the country.
> I’m not sure where all of this is going but I think the world is changing for gun owners. Most non gun owners are not even aware this is happening.
> 
> ...


When a Walmart comes into a town small business owners suffer.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

I am sure you are correct Flathead. All small businesses suffer. 
I try to support our local business / farmers whenever possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Walmart kills the little man. I avoid Walmart. I’ve been to the Marysville Walmart once in the past year or two. On that day there was no ammo and the gun counter was gone. It looked like they had quit selling guns altogether. I gladly pay a couple extra bucks at a small gun store to buy a gun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Parris Island said:


> When Walmart started selling guns we had 3 locally owned gun stores here in Lancaster. Unable to compete with Walmart’s prices they have all went out of business. We are left with a couple of pawn shops and a lawnmower shop that sells guns on the side.
> I suspect similar scenarios have played out all across Ohio, maybe the country.
> I’m not sure where all of this is going but I think the world is changing for gun owners. Most non gun owners are not even aware this is happening.
> 
> ...


What happened to the new gun store..Metal Gear Armory. Not that they had anything to sell when I went in there couple months ago. I hear he is doing lot of gun repair though


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thats what happens when you don't support your local shops. People would rather walk for 10 cents then give it to a shop trying to survive. Thats,,, what is causing the demise
.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

I think Metal Gear Armory is still open at least part time but they definitely have little inventory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I don’t think you can blame Ohio Valley closing on Walmart. I do miss Barnes though. The place was a hot mess but if you waited long enough he could find what you wanted. Lol.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Wal-Mart wasn't to blame for ohio Valley closing . Barnes owner died that's why they closed. Ohio Valley had very little new guns most just old pawn guns. Vance selection and price hurt but they never would change. That one reason they they are no longer in business. They had 4 or 5 other stores also.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohio valley is where my surplus came from (good sale)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> I don’t think you can blame Ohio Valley closing on Walmart. I do miss Barnes though. The place was a hot mess but if you waited long enough he could find what you wanted. Lol.


Barnes Guns... what a shop! One of Barnes employees has a shop somewhere by Buchtel. Took four all day auctions to get rid of Charlie's stuff..


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, I don't buy the "wal-mart killed my gun shop" thing. Here in Findlay we have 2 wal-marts, and at least one of them sells guns (IDK about the other because I hate Wal-Mart and rarely ever step foot in one). We also have at least 3 local gun shops here. TNT, Buffalo Trading Post, and another I can't think of at the moment. Not to mention Stock and Field sold guns, but that entire company is going out of business (which sucks because they had the best selection of fishing gear in town).

I think Dunham's sells guns too, but I've only been in there once, so I can't be certain. 

Ottawa, a 30 minute drive from Findlay, also has a Wal-mart as well as 2 or 3 small gun shops. 

Wal-Mart sells primarily hunting firearms, if any particular store carries guns at all. I doubt they're that much of a threat to actual bonafide gun shops that buy and sell everything. If gun shops are going belly up, it's either because the market is just dying in that area, or some other circumstance.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Stopped in Dick’s Lancaster today. Was pleasantly surprised, impressed. Pre Covid prices. However very little ammo.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

